# NW vs NE  21st June Final countdown



## vig (Jun 11, 2009)

I have 28 down.  this includes Gogg's mate if he is playing.

If anyone else wants in.  Let me know before Monday.

I have to confirm final figures for the meal on Monday.  So far only Tonecapone & NJD are not having the carvery.

8 four ball tee times sorted.

I have ordered the trophies today and have gone for 16 "winners" trophies.  I can, however return any unused ones.
I would like to get a nice round 32.  If I can get 30, my son & his mate can make up the numbers.  I have told them that thay are on stand by (30 mins notice).

Participants below



1	gjbike 
2	njd
3	Hartleyhare
4	Evita4
5	GB72
6	TonyN 
7	Thegogg
8	Gogg's mate
9	Boycey 1985
10	Stuart_C
11	Centuryg5
12	Forefortheday
13	Duncan
14	Richard 3879
15	Robo 
16	Tincup 
17	Tincup Bro
18	Vig
19	KeefG
20	Smigger79
21	Parmo
22	Tonecapone
23	toonarmy
24	Wildrover
25	grumpyjock
26	Timberbonce
27	Whereditgo
28	Mick CTR

29? Richard Sanderson (can you get in touch)

I am now starting to get excited.  Course is looking superb at the moment.  Just hope we get some good weather next Sunday.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 11, 2009)

I am getting nervous now, first forum meet for me and it is a big one.


----------



## vig (Jun 11, 2009)

i'll swap yer


----------



## TonyN (Jun 11, 2009)

Dont worry GB, you'll have a good time.


----------



## KeefG (Jun 11, 2009)

I cant wait for this!!  Getting rather excited now myself


----------



## The23rdman (Jun 12, 2009)

Vig, you have a PM, mate. Hoping to jump back on board.


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 12, 2009)

It's going to be a long week  . but i am so looking forward to this,by the way vig,thanks for your hard work getting this off the ground,still going to kick your ass tho


----------



## KeefG (Jun 12, 2009)

by the way vig,thanks for your hard work getting this off the ground
		
Click to expand...

*coughs* Ahem


----------



## vig (Jun 12, 2009)

by the way vig,thanks for your hard work getting this off the ground
		
Click to expand...

*coughs* Ahem 

Click to expand...

I'll send you some benilyn, I don't want you poorly for next week.


----------



## vig (Jun 12, 2009)

It's going to be a long week  . but i am so looking forward to this,by the way vig,thanks for your hard work getting this off the ground,still going to kick your ass tho  

Click to expand...

If i play like i played this morning you won't. if i play like i played this afternoon and you don't, i'll wear one of HID's mini's for the meal  

C'est la vie


----------



## KeefG (Jun 12, 2009)

by the way vig,thanks for your hard work getting this off the ground
		
Click to expand...

*coughs* Ahem 

Click to expand...

I'll send you some benilyn, I don't want you poorly for next week.  

Click to expand...

lmfao - smart arse


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 13, 2009)

It's going to be a long week  . but i am so looking forward to this,by the way vig,thanks for your hard work getting this off the ground,still going to kick your ass tho  

Click to expand...

If i play like i played this morning you won't. if i play like i played this afternoon and you don't, i'll wear one of HID's mini's for the meal   now thats worth the journey in itself *now thats worth the journey in itself*  

C'est la vie
		
Click to expand...


----------



## KeefG (Jun 14, 2009)

What time do we have to be there for fella?


----------



## vig (Jun 14, 2009)

What time do we have to be there for fella?
		
Click to expand...

1st tee off is 12.30.

Allow for butties, coffee, intro's, warm up.

I reckon 11.30


----------



## KeefG (Jun 14, 2009)

Excellent.....11 it is then for a quick warm up on t'range!


----------



## vig (Jun 14, 2009)

1 gjbike - Full Monty (butty, golf, meal)
2 njd - Butty , Golf
3 Hartleyhare - Full Monty
4 Evita4 - Full Monty
5 GB72 - Butty, Golf
6 TonyN - Full Monty
7 Thegogg - Full Monty
8 Gogg's mate - Full Monty
9 Boycey 1985 - Full Monty
10 Stuart_C - Full Monty
11 Centuryg5 - Full Monty
12 Forefortheday - Full Monty
13 Duncan - Full Monty
14 Richard 3879 - Full Monty
15 Robo - Full Monty
16 Tincup  - Full Monty
17 Tincup Bro - Full Monty
18 Vig - Full Monty
19 KeefG - Full Monty
20 Smigger79 - Full Monty
21 Parmo - Full Monty
22 Tonecapone - Full Monty
23 toonarmy - Full Monty
24 Wildrover - Full Monty
25 grumpyjock - Full Monty
26 Timberbonce - Full Monty
27 Whereditgo - Full Monty
28 Mick CTR - Full Monty
29 23rdMAN - Golf (buggy)

Gogg, can you let me know if your buddy is coming?

Richard Sanderson can you get in touch

Mansell are you still interested.

If anyone else wants a buggy, I need to know ASAP


Can you all have a look through the list against your names and confirm to me that the details are correct.?

Would ideally like to know by Monday lunchtime.

Probably still room for another 3 if anyone else wants in.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 14, 2009)

All my details are spot on, Handicap is 25 if not previously mentioned. 

Looking forward to seeing which side of the country I am representing.


----------



## tincup (Jun 14, 2009)

All details for me and our kid correct, cant wait now


----------



## MickCTR (Jun 14, 2009)

Cancel that Vig! No way i'm gonna make this i'm afraid. I promised i'd taxi my sister and brother-in-law to the airport and I forgot all about it! She was about to rake my eyes out when i said i was going golfing


----------



## vig (Jun 14, 2009)

1 gjbike - Full Monty (butty, golf, meal)
2 njd - Butty , Golf
3 Hartleyhare - Full Monty
4 Evita4 - Full Monty
5 GB72 - Butty, Golf
6 TonyN - Full Monty
7 Thegogg - Full Monty
8 Gogg's mate - Full Monty
9 Boycey 1985 - Full Monty
10 Stuart_C - Full Monty
11 Centuryg5 - Full Monty
12 Forefortheday - Full Monty
13 Duncan - Full Monty
14 Richard 3879 - Full Monty
15 Robo - Full Monty
16 Tincup - Full Monty
17 Tincup Bro - Full Monty
18 Vig - Full Monty
19 KeefG - Full Monty
20 Smigger79 - Full Monty
21 Parmo - Full Monty
22 Tonecapone - Full Monty
23 toonarmy - Full Monty
24 Wildrover - Full Monty
25 grumpyjock - Full Monty
26 Timberbonce - Full Monty
27 Whereditgo - Full Monty
28 23rdMAN - Golf (buggy)

Down to 28 now, any more takers?
keep the confirmation of details coming please


----------



## Yerman (Jun 14, 2009)

All correct for me


----------



## RICHARD3879 (Jun 14, 2009)

hello mate all details correct for me and boycey1985,lookin forward to a good day out.


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NW vs NE 21st June Final countdown*

correct for me...i hope we all play to our best.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NW vs NE 21st June Final countdown*

All correct for me.....really looking forward to meeting all you guys and the banter that will no doubt be flowing


----------



## MikeH (Jun 15, 2009)

Guys
just a reminder for as many as possible to take their digi cameras to get plenty quality pics (team line ups, action shots and off course stuff would be great) for the Forum Spread in the magazine and also we could run a gallery on the site too
cheers


----------



## KeefG (Jun 15, 2009)

Batteries are already charged and the SD card has been wiped in readiness


----------



## GB72 (Jun 15, 2009)

Camera is charged and already in my golf bag so I do not forget it.


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 15, 2009)

vig,my details are correct,ie still the full monty,still the same h/cap of 10, and yes,  still going to kick yorkie puddings asses   camera ready and waiting


----------



## KeefG (Jun 15, 2009)

Century...............century..................CENTURY....... wake up, you're day-dreaming again fella!


----------



## The23rdman (Jun 15, 2009)

All details present and correct for me, SAR! *salutes*


----------



## forefortheday (Jun 15, 2009)

Slight delay but Duncan and I are good to go!

Handicaps 26 and 24 for Duncan I believe


----------



## vig (Jun 15, 2009)

vig,my details are correct,ie still the full monty,still the same h/cap of 10, and yes,  still going to kick yorkie puddings asses   camera ready and waiting
		
Click to expand...

Watch out for average speed camera's from junc 28 to 30.


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for that fella,looking forward to meeting up


----------



## GB72 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quick question, is there a dress code for the club house afterwards?


----------



## KeefG (Jun 16, 2009)

That all depends on which side you are playing for....

Yorks boys are wearing whatever they like, NW boys are wearing pretty floral summer dresses and a pair of those gladiator shoes all the women are wearing now


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 16, 2009)

will have a buggie if available please.
looking forward to the game.


----------



## KeefG (Jun 16, 2009)

Vig just sent me this photo of the trophies we will be playing for on Sunday:







Nice 1 vig!!!


----------



## vig (Jun 16, 2009)

I will start a new post as I have asked Keith to put a pic up for me


----------



## KeefG (Jun 16, 2009)

Its up there!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ lol


----------



## tincup (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice one vig
But what are the rundown of the prizes
best stableford score nearest pin etc?
Also are the pairings going to be sorted on the day?


----------



## vig (Jun 16, 2009)

I have put up another post.

I was going to ask if there was a partner that anyone wanted to play with or anyone that anyone didn't particularly want to play with/against.


----------



## KeefG (Jun 16, 2009)

Vig....I think its only fair that either you, or me, or both of us are paired against century and another NW bitch


----------



## vig (Jun 17, 2009)

Vig....I think its only fair that either you, or me, or both of us are paired against century and another NW bitch 

Click to expand...

Draw is going to be random Keef.

Unless some hate figures "don't" want to be paired together


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 17, 2009)

Vig....I think its only fair that either you, or me, or both of us are paired against century and another NW bitch 

Click to expand...

Draw is going to be random Keef.

Unless some hate figures "don't" want to be paired together
		
Click to expand...

Hey fellas,what are the chances of that happening,i'll tell you,as about much chance as the N.W losing


----------



## vig (Jun 17, 2009)

Bill
I did an initial draw and put a pair together for logistic reasons and you didn't get drawn against either of us.

I have since re-drawn as two wanted to play together, again not drawn against either of us 

I am waiting until tonight and if there are no more "requests".  The last draw stays as it is.


----------

